# Hilton Head - Things to Do for teens? adults?



## sammy

We have a week in July at the Marriott Grande Ocean.  We have traded in and will be there with 2-4 teenagers (ages 16-19).

I can't believe this is the first time ever we will be vacationing in Hilton Head. But as such, I have no idea what there is to in addition to enjoying the beach, of course!  We'll be content to relax at the pool and beach alot, and would like one or two day activities and a few evening options.

Thanks much!


----------



## pedro47

Question what are the interests that your children enjoying doing on vacation?


----------



## Big Matt

Rent two bikes and let them loose on Coligny Circle and Sea Pines including Harbor Town and South Beach.  They will have a ball.

Or.....they may never want to leave Grande Ocean.


----------



## elaine

there used to be a decent skateboard park. Definitely bikes--it's the only place we ride all year! Our teens are trying kayaking this summer.


----------



## sammy

pedro47 said:


> Question what are the interests that your children enjoying doing on vacation?



Our typical vacation which the kids enjoy includes organized activities such as biking, waterskiing, sunset sail, kayaking - whatever activity is appropriate for the area.   I am hoping the Grand Ocean has teen-appropriate activites planned on site so most days they can do that, but I would like to book 1 or 2 offsite activities.

They would also enjoy evening street entertainment, outdoor concert, something like that.

Does Hilton Head have a boardwalk?  If so, where it is with relation to Grand Ocean?


----------



## vkhome

There is no boardwalk like what you would expect at say, the Jersey shore or Florida ( I recall one in the Hollywood, FL area).  There are many boardwalks that lead out to the ocean through the salt marsh, but it is a nature walk, not a commercial board walk.

There are many programs geared for both adults and kids (teens, too) through the Coastal Discovery Museum at Honey Horn (www.coastaldiscovery.org) including dolphin watch, kayaking, etc.  When my daughter was a teen and brought friends to visit, they loved biking all over (especially on the beach) and enjoyed water sports like the water bikes, wave runners and the like.

At the corner of Arrow and Helmsman way there is Bristol park which is a sports arena- basket ball, skate boarding, batting, etc.

I'm sure they will have lots to do.


----------



## bogey21

Don't know if it fits or not, but when my Son was 16-17 he and his friends played golf.  There are many courses on Hilton Head itself and just off the island.

George


----------



## RumpleMom

We love HHI.  It is a very laid back place.

We have not found much to do after 10 PM.  We were told there is an ordinance that requires outdoor music to stop at 10PM. 

We like the Salty Dog Restaurant, Mellow Mushroom for pizza. We have not been, but do a search for Captain Woody's restaurant.

Tuesday night there are fireworks which are set off in the water near Disney's resort. You can park in the area and walk onto Disney property.  You can purchace Mickey ice cream bars at their store. 

After dinner, we play miniature golf, shop at Sea Pines or go to a movie.

We play cards and board games too.


----------



## tlwmkw

There is an outfitter called "Outside Hilton Head" and they do many activities that would be fun for teens (Dolphin cruises, kayaking, geo-caching with gps units, nature tours, etc.).  If you google them you can get more information.  We've used them before and were very happy with the programs they offer.

tlwmkw


----------



## gnipgnop

If you are staying at the Grand Ocean......believe me.......there activities list is extensive.  They always have something going on.  If your family enjoys live shows there is a theater in Shelter Cove that has some great productions.  I can't remember the name but I'm sure a tugger will chime in here and come up with it.  Also, Shelter Cove which is on the Bay side of the island has kayak trips that we enjoyed very much.  Lots of thngs to do.  Golf at the Old Carolina Golf course.......inexpensive and a great 9 hole course.  Another thing to do is take a trip to Savannah...they have ghost walks at night and boat rides during the day.  Take the trolly tour and see it all.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Gypsy*

Take the kids out on the Gypsy boat tour to learn to cast net for shrimp, crabbing, shark fishing, etc.  Once they learn how to crab they can do it just about anywhere there is salt water.  Beats video games.


----------



## edyodis52

Vacation now on Hilton Head anytime you can get away. The calendar is full of wonderful activities and adventures for you and your family.
The wide pristine beaches are beautiful and smooth with tides that fluctuate as much as 7 ft, making if perfect for long walks and bicycles. Fine music as well as original art flourish. Beautiful flowers are in bloom all year long.
And Hilton Head Islands Restaurants is a must-have reference for anyone planning to dine out.  It lists over a hundred eateries from pizza parlors to white tablecloth restaurants and publishes the menus and prices.  Free at rental agents and most shopping areas….
Its abest place for both teen and adults levels..


----------



## Pens_Fan

We will be going to Hilton Head for Christmas (Dec 24th - 31st).

Does anyone have any suggestions or knowledge of events on the island during that week?  We'll be with our 4 year old son, so anything that would make him happy is a bonus.


----------



## amycurl

I don't know about specific activities that week, but the Chamber has a good website with an event calendar:
http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/event-calendar/
(If you sign up for the "insider" card, you might get some good discounts. The best part is that it puts you on their e-mail list...)

We've exchanged in Hilton Head almost every year in the off-season for the past decade, and really love it, even in winter. (My mom lives in Maine, so a "chilly" day in HHI in Jan/Feb--say, 40 degrees--is balmy for her for that time of year.)

I have a 4-yr old and she loves going. There's a great Children's Museum on the island that is worth the small price of admission. Grand Ocean also has good children's activities--plus an indoor pool. And I would second taking a day trip into Savannah; a walk around historic Bluffton is also nice--finish it up by eating at Pepper's Porch.

Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions. We don't own in HHI, but have stayed at all of the ocean-oriented Marriotts numerous times.


----------



## yumdrey

Pens_Fan said:


> We will be going to Hilton Head for Christmas (Dec 24th - 31st).
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or knowledge of events on the island during that week?  We'll be with our 4 year old son, so anything that would make him happy is a bonus.




I guess you are going to SurfWatch?
I was there last August and thought they offer the most and the best kids activity among all Marriott resorts in HHI.
SurfWatch has a nice heated indoor pool.
Your 4 year old will like SurfWatch.


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
For evening activities shelter cove has fireworks in the summer. I think that it is tuesday nights. There are also musicians and other activities in that area. The chamber of commerce link probably has info on it.


----------

